# Very special Porsche detailed



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of posting recently guys, i have been away holidays but also so busy i just had no spare time to sit and do the write ups, so much for the credit crunch.

So todays detail was a Porsche 911 2.8 RSR finished in orange with black decals, the owner also has a stunning Porsche 964 RS in black with orange decals so the contrast to see the 2 cars together is superb.

I have been looking forward to this detail for some time now as the car only came out of the bodyshop on Saturday after being given a full repaint so i was looking forward to a nice easy day.

That was not to be as the car was already swirled.

First here are a few of the car upon arrival.

Engine all rebuilt and refurbished just needed a little cleaning.




























Door shuts full over G3 machine polish no doubt



















All repainted and stripped inside just needing a good wipe over.










So first job was to give the car a good wash starting with the wheels, engine and all shuts all sprayed with Citrus cleaner as they were really only dusty.

Then onto a good foam mix at this stage it starting pouring with rain










Once all foamed it was time to pull it inside and get the light set up, just at this point it stopped raining , how typical is that.










As the car only came back from the paintshop on sat i was looking forward to a nice easy detail but not to be.

Some swirls in the passenger door.










More swirls here in the front wing










Some scratches on the bonnet under the brinkmann










More swirls.




























Some readings were taken and obviously with the car being a 1973 it would have had some paint over the years but most of the readings were pretty good.










I started testing with products expecting a nice soft paint so thinking ultrafina and a blue pad would do the job but no such luck, the results shown below were with fast cut plus on a black pad










Here is a quick 50/50, difficult to photograph on this colour but considering the paint is only a few days old.










The door here is corrected and the colour depth is noticeable










The door now fully corrected.



















Another 50/50





































Swirls gone under brinkmann torch too.



















Bonnet was a bit messy.










thats better.



















A random reflection shot. If you look close you can see the 964 rs parked outside










Roof corrected.




























With all the correction wor done it was time to go over all the paint again by hand with Swissvax cleaner fluid.

Then give the engine a clean over.










The rear window was a little difficult to get to with this in the way.










Lint roller used on the seats, great for the fire retardent seats.










With all the interior cleaned and dressings done it was onto to the final coat of Swissvax, todays choice for such a special car would be some Crystal rock.

As it was now pouring down outside again there was no way i was going to take her outside so sorry for the final pics being in the garage, some outdoor ones will follow from the owner when we get some nice weather.













































































































Many thanks for lookings and please keep your eyes open for a couple of other write ups coming on Mitsi EVO 6 with some 18 hours just on the paint alone and an Aston n400 vantage so badly swirled i suggested it was returned back to Aston.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

ohhh thats fecking lovely


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

stunning, what a beautiful motor


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice Glyn, can't beat a nice duck tail :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning looking Porsche!

Well done with correction work mate, looks tons better!! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

You are a knob! :lol:

I am soooo jealous - I'd LOVE to do one of those mate! Nice work!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice Porsche and nice work Glyn


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Lovely, Great work


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Great job and a stunning car.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ooooooooh Yes thats a proper stunner, great work on it too Glyn


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic work on a fantastic car. I bet it sounded lovely when it was up and running!

Sveneng


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Great work and a cracking car :argie: ... I bet any money Pit Viper has a little accident when he reads this thread! :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning job 

Very old school.... but bloody lovely. How many spare wheels in that garage !!!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Sveneng said:


> Fantastic work on a fantastic car. I bet it sounded lovely when it was up and running!
> 
> Sveneng


Oh it sounded sweet alright. I drove a different one of these a few years ago that was an ex Lemans car in the late 70` and with the cans removed off the ends of the tips and at 10,000rpm it was the best noise i have ever heard.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

What a car. Bet that was a pleasure to work on, and it shows in the results.


----------



## RJH (Nov 16, 2007)

Cracking car - great work!!

Richard


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

THAT'S german wertarbeit !!! great car and even better detailing  seriously good job!


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

never thought much about orange, even this porsche until i saw the end results.

awesome colour/car combination.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning work there. Top class:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

cracking car and detail there Glyn. A sneaky boxster hiding behind the other 964rs too I can see


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> cracking car and detail there Glyn. A sneaky boxster hiding behind the other 964rs too I can see


Well spotted


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

That is stunning nice work Glyn....


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning great work


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning Glyn, has been a while, keep up the good work!! Beautiful reflections.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Great work and a cracking car :argie: ... I bet any money Pit Viper has a little accident when he reads this thread! :lol:


:lol: Yup, little accident all cleaned up!! (Thanks for the PM :thumb

O M G!!!

My all time favourite car, of all time, ever!!!

I don't think I've been as jealous of anyone so much since I've been on this forum as I am now of Glyn (well, more of the owner, if I'm being honest). Superb work, mate, but then kind of goes without saying with your details (but still nice to get the compliments though, eh? )

Absolutely superb, and this is one thread I'll be re-visiting A LOT!! 

Glyn, how much did the owner tell you about the car (if anything)? As I notice it's not got the original seats and the roll cage isn't the period 1973 matt black one either, and looks to have more bracing than the standard factory one. Is it one of the original 55 cars that were made in '73 or is it a replica? Even if it is a replica, it's a very good one and is still a stunning machine). Apologies, I'm a bit of a 911 anorak LOL!

Just one more thing lol! funny you should mention the access to the rear window as I've often wondered how people manage to clean these in 911s of any age when they are RS/GT models with a rollcage - how on earth do you get to it?

Okay, I'm done now (apart from to say, the owner needs to re-apply the black bumper trim strip to match the one on the front bumper as it seems to be missing )


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Great job there!!!!!One of my favorite Porsche.....


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Dream car! and a great job!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

PMSL, I knew PV would be loving it!!!

Spectacular work


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> :lol: Yup, little accident all cleaned up!! (Thanks for the PM :thumb
> 
> O M G!!!
> 
> ...


You sure know your Porkers, i spent 15 years as a general manager of a Porsche garage and some of the mega important points of these older cars can make such a difference. The car has recently being brought across from the States. It has been more set up for track work (it is the ultimate) i.e suspension, roll cage repainted at the same time as the car, even more lightening.

The access to the rear screen was just possible but only just.

Interesting about the stripe on the rear bumper as we could not decide weather it needed it or not as the car will have a black and silver number plate which will break up the area.

Well noticed with all your points, i have a huge soft spot for these myself, its the 2nd one i have been involved with but also had some fun in a couple of IROC cars and a 3.0rs


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning work on a great car, nice one!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

amazing - car AND work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow.... i am a Porsche Fanatic and in the US market if that is a good car it is worth 400+k... 

Sorry about only commenting on the car... but be proud of your work! Dr. Ferdinand would be pleasantly happy! 

Hope you had fun!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a proper porsche - lovely


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent as always mate, one of my all time favourite Porsches.:thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful car! Fair play for attacking it too, you did a great job! :thumb: 
Any chance of some outdoor shots soon?


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

That is a fantastic car :argie:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> You sure know your Porkers, i spent 15 years as a general manager of a Porsche garage and some of the mega important points of these older cars can make such a difference. The car has recently being brought across from the States. It has been more set up for track work (it is the ultimate) i.e suspension, roll cage repainted at the same time as the car, even more lightening.
> 
> The access to the rear screen was just possible but only just.
> 
> ...


Hi Glyn, just on the stripe thing, it would only go on the corners anyway just up to the 'over-rider' (in exactly the same way as it would on a '73 2.7 RS Sport (or lightweight)), so wouldn't affect the numberplate. Just something for the owner to consider


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Stunning car, will imagine that the porsche mags will be approaching him with regards to featuring that. Nice work.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Brilliant work and brilliant car, reall is top notch!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

OOOOOO luuurrrrvvvvly!! i have one of these to do when the guys pulls his finger out & decides which one he wants doing! good job as well!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Monaco Detailer said:


> OOOOOO luuurrrrvvvvly!! i have one of these to do when the guys pulls his finger out & decides which one he wants doing! good job as well!


I think it goes without saying that I can't wait for your write up on that :thumb: :thumb:

When you say 'which one' you don't mean he's got 2 RSRs do you? :doublesho


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I think it goes without saying that I can't wait for your write up on that :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> When you say 'which one' you don't mean he's got 2 RSRs do you? :doublesho


Clean up on aisle 3 :lol:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lovely work buddy:thumb: Gorgeous Porsche:argie:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Clean up on aisle 3 :lol:


^^ :lol: :lol: You wait for years for 1970's 911 RSs on DW and then they all come at once!


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Great work mate!

You have done justice to an awesome old rs.

Did you happen to get any photos of your clients black 964 RS?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice work, looks great know, Flame proof rear seats.... wouldnt inspire much confidence as a rear seat passenger :lol:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work Glyn! Love the roll cage :lol:

Simon


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Few cars look really good in orange...this is definitely one of them. Excellent


----------



## brayboy (Jun 6, 2007)

one word stunning


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

beauty! nice work mate


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

What a motor! And what a colour - blimey if I stand outside I can see it from here! Oh..... nice work too :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

What a stunner ! & work to match aswell me ole chum 

Baz


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work glyn:thumb:, stunning car:argie:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

classic :thumb: cool job there :thumb::thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

many thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brilliant car, lovely detail on it too - machine finish and correction looking spot on


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

What a special car. A beauty.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Old school porka....sub zero cool!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning work, stunning car!:thumb:

Will you be detailing his 964 too?


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I have five words......






Porn, porn, porn, porn, porn!

That is nice.


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely work there mate.

Still aint getting anything tho - you still can't make a silk purse out of a sow's lug. It's probably only me I'd bet, but it's a lardy, lumpy ugly orange thing is it not??

Right, tin hat donned, try not to look up....


----------



## 964RS (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all. Glyn told me about the thread so just wanted to say thanks for all the nice comments. To answer a few questions Glyn details all my cars and also does a very good advisory service in garage floorings.

And having seen the state of my garages in this photo thought I best do something about it.......










So after another 6 hours today its finished but REALLY pleased with the result now.

Laid all the flooring...










Got the wheels in...










Hung my signed Vic Elford Porsche posters....










and put one of the babies to bed....










Just the RSR to go in here too but its having its brakes done at the mo!!

Santa's little helper....










anyone spotted the deliberate mistake yet?


----------



## 964RS (Oct 26, 2008)

rossdook said:


> Lovely work there mate.
> 
> Still aint getting anything tho - you still can't make a silk purse out of a sow's lug. It's probably only me I'd bet, but it's a lardy, lumpy ugly orange thing is it not??
> 
> Right, tin hat donned, try not to look up....


Oh forgot to say are you on drugs????? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Not meaning to offend - sorry. 

Porkers just aint my bag really. More of a prancing horse man really, not that it'll be my good fortune to own either in the next umpteen years.....


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

garage looking great Jason


----------



## 964RS (Oct 26, 2008)

rossdook said:


> Porkers just aint my bag really. More of a prancing horse man really..(


So you are then 

No offence taken bud.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

The 964 looks great, more pictures please!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^^ Seconded :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

964RS said:


> Hi all. Glyn told me about the thread so just wanted to say thanks for all the nice comments. To answer a few questions Glyn details all my cars and also does a very good advisory service in garage floorings.
> 
> And having seen the state of my garages in this photo thought I best do something about it.......
> 
> anyone spotted the deliberate mistake yet?


You *@!&[email protected]!

I'm not jealous at all .... Seriously though, mighty fine collection you have there. Garage looks sweet as well !


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The 'mistake' is one of the pictures on the wall is upside down (but if you've read my PM before this post, you'll know that already :thumb


----------



## 964RS (Oct 26, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> The 'mistake' is one of the pictures on the wall is upside down (but if you've read my PM before this post, you'll know that already :thumb


It appears I can't PM yet as I'm not at 10 posts! So Mark to answer your questions its not an original RSR but a very good and very detailed hommage based on a same year car and with full documented history for the last 30 odd years.

I'll have you know the colour scheme on the 64RS was conceived looooooong before Porsche thought up the 997GT3RS colour schemes ...there was one at an annual PCGB meet in these colours about 10 years ago and just knew mine was going the same way...loved it.

Will watch out for your site...pm me when it goes live.

Oh and yes the pic on the left is upside down.

Watch out for pics of the cars soon in GT Purely Porsche....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

964RS said:


> It appears I can't PM yet as I'm not at 10 posts! So Mark to answer your questions its not an original RSR but a very good and very detailed hommage based on a same year car and with full documented history for the last 30 odd years.
> 
> *I'll have you know the colour scheme on the 64RS was conceived looooooong before Porsche thought up the 997GT3RS colour schemes *...there was one at an annual PCGB meet in these colours about 10 years ago and just knew mine was going the same way...loved it.
> 
> ...


:lol: Ahh, okay then  (wonder if they (Porsche) got the idea from that car at the PCGB show - you never know?)

I buy GT most months anyway, so I'll be getting it for sure when your cars are in it :thumb:

Cheers for the reply


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

my godness, im in love!


----------



## rich-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

That looks fantastic mate :thumb: Ive seen an RS which are rare as rocking horse  but ive never seen an RSR before is it a one off production model?


----------

